# MLO Panels



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

klein said:


> Does the tap rule apply in the situation or is it totally code compliant?
> Thanks for your help.


It sounds compliant but where is the tap? If each panel has a breaker protecting the conductors at the source I don't see an issue.


----------



## don_resqcapt19 (Jul 18, 2010)

As long as the feeder conductors and the panels all have a rating of equal to or greater than the rating of the OCPD you are good to go. I am assuming that the panel with circuits 1-42 is a feed through panel.


----------



## klein (Mar 12, 2011)

No tap, agreed. And it is a feed-thru panel. Thanks for your replies.


----------



## kbsparky (Sep 20, 2007)

SINCE It's a feed-thru panel, I suppose that is why they designated the 2nd panel circuits 43-84. 

One feeder, 2 panels, with the second one fed thru the first.

Makes perfect sense to me.


----------

